# Congratulations Helen & Helens-Bloke



## Wobbles

Aggy just text me as she can't get to the PC until later ...

So all I know is:

https://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/44653fa4cb2591.gif https://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/44653fa4cb0e21.gif

*CONGRATULATIONSXXCONGRATULATIONS*


----------



## weestar21

awwwwwwwwwww one of each MANY CONGRATULATIONS to you both you little mirrical babies are hear at last, im soooooooo happy for you both tears of joy all round what fantastic news :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Imi

FANTASTIC!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Oh im so pleased for you both, and one of each what a lovely, lovely gift!

xxx


----------



## Yvonne

Absolutely fantastic news!!

Hope both Bubbas are doing ok, so i take it labour started on its own last night!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jo

Woohoo, that is great news
I am over the moon for both of you
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tilly

Bless, how cute.. congratulations. :)


----------



## Tezzy

omg congratulations you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wannabmum

Congrats guys, so happy for you both Can't wait to hear more about your little miracles.

Stacey xxx


----------



## Cat

Aw congratulations, eek dont know if you ended up with emergency section then, if so I hope it still all went smoothly, and your recovering well.

Cant wait to hear names and everything!


----------



## Caroline

Congratulations to you both, one of each how fantastic, over the moon for you. Guess you went into labour on your own accord hun.:hugs::hugs::hugs::crib:


----------



## loop

:cry: awwww congrats to you both awwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## hypnorm

ooooh congrats!! heres to the whirl wind that now starts in your life!


----------



## Suz

:headspin: CONGRATS! Im so excited and Happy for you. Cant wait to see pictures!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Amanda

Awww!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: 

I've just shreeked at my pc when I read that!!!! I'm at work and now everyone thinks I'm nuts!!! :wacko: 

I'm so so happy for you both.:hugs: One of each - you couldn't have written it better.:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## muffin

sob sob sob!!!!!must be the hormones!! thats wonderful news helen, well done, cant wait to hear all the details!!!xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Trinity

Awww congratulations to you both .. what amazing news. One of each .. how wonderful. Am so happy for you guys .. cant wait to hear more and see your pics. :hugs:


----------



## vicky

aw thats brill new congratulations to you both, and one of each aw wow


----------



## stephlw25

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!! wow one of each how lovely !

Cant wait to see pics and read all about it!


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

Congrats hope all is well hun a boy and a girl great one of each make the most as they grow up so fast xxx


----------



## bexxie

oooh i guessed right...........

CONGRATULTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! m so chuffed for you.
cant wait to hear more
bex.x


----------



## hypnorm

i must have read it wrong earlier could have sworn it said boy boy! but hey Instant family!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Here are the details i got at lunchtime earlier,

Baby girl born first at 11.39am weighing 5lb 12oz. Baby boy born 1 min later weighing 5lb 7oz. Everyone is well and Helen is obv knackered.


----------



## weestar21

awwwwwwww bless em and what a great weight aswell, take it easy helen and hope u make a speedy recovery 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Trinity

What a good weight they both were! Well done Helen .. looking forward to seeing pics and hearing your story when you are up to it.


----------



## Hels

CONGRATS Helen. What fantastic news, Im thrilled for you.

So perfect, a boy and a girl.


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

oh congratulations hun so happy for u 
do they have names yet?


----------



## LynnieH

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ablaze

what truly fantastic news!!!! im so happy!!!


----------



## Yvonne

Yay dominant girl came first! :happydance:

Speedy recovery Helen and congrats again to you both!


----------



## Natalie&Karl

Congrats Helen! Amazing news! x


----------



## KX

Congratulations to you all, that is fantastic news! A boy and girl-what more can you ask for!

Hope you are all well, and WELL DONE Helen!

:happydance: :happydance: :headspin: :headspin:


----------



## Tam

Ohhhhhhhhhh I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance:


----------



## MrsE

Congratulations :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: Can't wait to hear all about it.

Cx


----------

